# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  فرق بین ASP Maker و ASP.Net Maker در چیست؟

## Mehr@ban

سلام بر همه دوستان

امیدوارم که تاپیک رو در تالار مناسبی ایجاد کرده باشم  :لبخند گشاده!: 

میخواستم فرق بین دوتا نرم افزار ASP Maker و ASP.Net Maker رو بدونم که دقیقا چی هست!
اگر تفاوت چندانی ندارند استفاده از کدوم رو پیشنهاد میکنند؟

----------

